# Gravestones



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Local news slide show, might give some new ideas!

http://www.clickorlando.com/slideshow/entertainment/24772775/detail.html


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

That was great and I so enjoyed looking at them thanks for posting. Don't know which was my favorite one......there were some classics!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol... 
Favorites cause of the captions:
Elbert, Yoda, Waldo, roger rothstein, dead-hilarious. 

The piano tombstone was cool. and rodenbach.

I don't really get the computer or the giant cell phone, but to each their own.

Great combo of photos and captions! Thanks for sharing


----------



## HatefulWickedheart (Sep 15, 2010)

Tooo funny! Thanks for the giggles!


----------



## Gerrard (Aug 29, 2009)

Some great ones in that slideshow......makes you think about your own!!! I wonder if I could freak people out with another Born date after the dead date?????


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the link lots of ideas!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Those were funny stones! Glad to see people have humor still in the midst of a loss. Good for them!


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

I love seeing things like that! I hope my family can lose me with a smile like some of those stones ^_^


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! I'm not sure which stone was my favorite either. I love cemetries!!  I have often told my kids if they ever put me in one of those "_strip mall cemeteries_"  (the ones where they all have the flat; in ground tombstones and plastic flowers) I will haunt them forever!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Those are great! I don't have anything that fun in my album. The random clothespin was funny.


----------

